# Has Bean Baked Beanz espresso blend



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I cupped the two roasting profiles this morning. There is indeed a pronounced difference.

The beans in the tin were visually a little darker with less aroma, possibly due to the packaging not being airtight and lack of 1 way valve. They were sweet, rich, thick and bold. With a gorgeous caramel and chocolate sweetness which lingers. The roast is there for sure.

The toast bag beans were lighter and a beautiful fresh aroma when grinding. More more focus and acidity here, the same caramel sweetness more sugary & less chocolate. Much brighter and cuts through. I get an orange peel element in here.

Was very tempting to wack these through v60 papers into mugs for drinking, an espresso coffee which would be superb as brewed.

Brewtus is on, the remaining 230g have been mixed together......


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Man this is so like the londinium DSOL,needs a finer grind than the londinium but I'd be hard pushed to seperate them blind,any thoughts Gary?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Cupping bowl was the best Ive had so far....... : (


----------

